# Aftershaves



## PugIain

Just a random straw poll really,as to what sort of aftershaves people like,for future reference like.
Personally I like Hugo Boss (the silver topped one) Dior Fahrenheit,Caroline Herrera 212,Armani Aqua de Gio,Aramis Bermuda Tonic and erm The original Old Spice.


----------



## ukimportz

vera wang for men is my favourite at the moment or any of the issey miyake aftershaves


----------



## NKS

only use two

Jean Paul Gaultier - Le Male. Use this everday

Thierry Mugler - Angel for men. when i need to impress - Women love the sweet smell.


----------



## S-X-I

I've got a few favourites.

Calvin Klein - Crave

Hugo Boss - In Motion


----------



## Kev_mk3

Armani - mania
CK - be


----------



## astra-bertone

Armani Aqua de Gio is my all time fav

i also have chanel allure and armani mania at the moment


----------



## PugIain

Couple of new ones here I may need to look at for future purchasing.


----------



## astra-bertone

RoverIain said:


> Couple of new ones here I may need to look at for future purchasing.


nothing will beat aquia di gio 

i quite like the new prada for men but its totally different to what i normally wear


----------



## PugIain

pink_elephant said:


> nothing will beat aquia di gio


Yeah its nice,got some from th o/h for xmas.


----------



## VIPER

On my bathroom shelf at the moment are:-

Armani Aqua de gio
CK one
Beckham Instinct
Ferrari Black
Next Dimension
Next True Identity


----------



## PugIain

seischumi said:


> Beckham Instinct


I dont really fancy the thought of telling people I wear a David Beckham aftershave,just seems abit naff.
No offence intended like.


----------



## MX5Argie

Aqua di gio
Azzaro
Lacoste for men
Lacoste red
lacoste blue
Hugo Boss Bottled
Hugo Boss in motion
Eternity



Not all at once though!!!!


----------



## hudson0804

RoverIain said:


> I dont really fancy the thought of telling people I wear a David Beckham aftershave,just seems abit naff.
> No offence intended like.


Got a bottle of that off me sis for crimbo its nice stuff.

As for other i wear,

Hugo Boss
Hugo
212
212 Sexy
JPG Le male
Obession
Very Valintino
Channel Alure
Allure Sport
Higher - Christian Dior
Diesel
Burberry Brit

Others that i cant remeber (ie havent worn in a while).

yes i know puffs handbag blah blah my missus says that but she never complains i smell bad so go figure 

H


----------



## jibba jabba

At the min,

Comme des Garcons 2 (unisex)  
Tom Ford
Dior Homme


----------



## Dean_82

The best I've tried by far is.....

Issey Miyake L'Eau D'Issey Homme 


:thumb:


----------



## 306chris

Hugo Boss - It comes in a grey box with Black embossed lettering
Cabaret - I got this in a sample pack, I've never seen it in the shops, my GF loves it so ordered it on line cost about £16.
I quite like the burberry ones, shame chavs dont smell like this.
Joop is ok but its only a back up if I've run out of others
I quite liked the Largerfeld (sp?) one as well.


----------



## MX5Argie

I am dangerous in a fragance shop... I end up smelling like tart's boudoir, I will try all of them... I did once when we went to the Mall in Crawley at Lunch time with colleagues, they did not want me back in the car,,, and they drove all the way back to work in the middle of winter with all windows open!:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 306chris

MX5Argie said:


> I am dangerous in a fragance shop... I end up smelling like tart's boudoir, I will try all of them... I did once when we went to the Mall in Crawley at Lunch time with colleagues, they did not want me back in the car,,, and they drove all the way back to work in the middle of winter with all windows open!:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was in boots over Xmas trying out different ones and had a reaction to one, I cant remeber which but i had a sneezing fit for about 5 mins. I find that too much does really get up my nose and makes me sneeze


----------



## MX5Argie

When Mum came last summer and we went to Cologne in Germany, we used to go every day to a lovely fragance shop on the pedestrianised area, that had a coffee shop and piano player, so we tried all of them on and then sat down for coffee and listen to the live pliano player...   :doublesho


----------



## NN1

Sean Jean - Unforgivable
Issey Miyake
212

They are my best, alot of aftershaves smell the same but these are more unique and smell great.


----------



## nick the fish

whats wrong with BRUT


----------



## King Eric

306chris said:


> Joop is ok


Its also very popular down on clapham common around the bogs 

John Varvatos for me and Boss (the zesty lime one)

And the Anythonys zest body spray is wicked just after you get out of the shower

My sister was very senior in the perfume world for many years, at the last count my wife and I had over 5k's worth of scents she had got for us from launches in Paris, NYC etc etc. I really need to do some ebaying! Especially as the JPG womens fragrance bottles are saught after in some chavscum circles :lol:


----------



## AndyC

King Eric said:


> Its also very popular down on clapham common around the bogs


:lol:

Hugo XY works for me - got some for Xmas. Seems to smell a lot like other Boss fragrances but that's no bad thing and I tend to use Lynx during the week as it's cheap and cheerful and apparently makes nice girls turn naughty


----------



## MX5Argie

King Eric said:


> Its also very popular down on clapham common around the bogs
> 
> John Varvatos for me and Boss (the zesty lime one)
> 
> And the Anythonys zest body spray is wicked just after you get out of the shower
> 
> My sister was very senior in the perfume world for many years, at the last count my wife and I had over 5k's worth of scents she had got for us *from the back of the lorries *in Paris, NYC etc etc. I really need to do some ebaying! Especially as the JPG womens fragrance bottles are saught after in some chavscum circles :lol:


Edited for accuracy    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spirit Detailing

After sampling everything in the duty-free shops, I always end up smelling like a Gigolo's jockstrap when I'm sitting on a plane!! 

I am on my fourth bottle of Boucheron aftershave as it has the most refined and elegant smell. Everybody comments when I wear it. I have to get it shipped in from a friend in France though as I can't get it here anymore!!

Second favourite is Cerutti 1881. T he black one.... its fantastic. I've got loads of others as well, but I have to say those two are the very best and worth the extra money.


----------



## King Eric

If you want a good quality fragrance which is cheap and good for work etc, Next sell one called Carbon. Was designed by YSL and around a tenner.


----------



## King Eric

There is also one little diamond I did'nt want to share with you-incase the southern collective started wearing it  Its by Geo F Trumper and it is amazing. Had it splashed on my cheeks in a hotel in singapore.

This shop is run by a guy named Rob, if you mention The Alphamen Forum when buying from him and ask for some samples you get some nice treats 

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/GFT_Limes_Aftershave_500ml.html#a67


----------



## Deano

i have quite a few. my favs are the hugo boss one thats a silver ball with an orange band round it (forgot the name), coolwater, d+g masculine and some ferrari stuff my mum bought me as a joke which is actually quite nice.


----------



## DPN

D&G and Valentino for me :thumb:


----------



## empsburna

When out to impress - Caroline Herrera 212 (the sexy men in the brown bottle)
Decent weekend/night out - Issey Miyake
Work/Day to day - Le Male


----------



## cdti_sri

212 Men and Issey Miyake L'Eau D'Issey Also liked Lacoste red for a change!


----------



## astra-bertone

i like sean john (p diddy) unforgivable too but the bird doesnt like it


----------



## 306chris

King Eric said:


> Its also very popular down on clapham common around the bogs


why would you need to wear aftershave to go for a p155 :lol: perhaps its incase you fart and dont want to offend the other gentlemen in there.


----------



## TurboCraig

nick the fish said:


> whats wrong with BRUT


everything.


----------



## haxbyscoobs

D&G - Masculine
Eternity for men
Boss - Elements
Boss - Dark Blue
Hugo Boss - XY
JPG - Le Male
Ralph Lauren - Romance silver
YSL - Kouros


----------



## Timmo

just two for me, 
Cerruti Si 
Davidoff Cool water,

had cool water since i was 18! (not the same bottle!) and had the Cerruti for the past few years, just love the fragrence! 

have to say though, i tend to find one i really like and stick with it hence only the two! tried many over the years but none that are as ice as these two imo!


----------



## MX5Argie

King Eric said:


> Its also very popular down on clapham common around the bogs


What do you do there????:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG

The original Boss, by Hugo Boss... Tried many other Hugo Boss aftershaves, none have been quite as good as this one, but I also like the Boss In Motion (round matt grey bottle, orange square on box).

Tried quite a few others, none have really appealed as much as the original Boss... CK Obsession is okay, also.


----------



## Grizzle

Clinique Happy
Puma(dont ask was last years xmas)
Jil sander sun
Hugo Boss Original
In Motion
Lacoste Red 
David Beckham

But Hugo Boss is thee best


----------



## freon warrior

http://www.cheapsmells.com/viewProduct.php?ref=pricegrabber&id=3722

Eau Savage C Dior-my fave and the wife's


----------



## 182_Blue




----------



## deej

Agree with that ^^^

Also Viktor & Rolf, Vera Wang and Diesel are my favourites at the moment.

Fragrances are a bit of an obsession of mine (about 40 on the shelf)


----------



## Gleammachine

currently faves

Hugo Boss Soul,
Armani Code.


----------



## rorton

Kenzo Air
Touch - Grigioperla (quite unique)
Jean Paul Gauter for men
Cool Water
Issey Miyake - L'eau D'Issey
Euphoria for men - Calvin Klein


----------



## ash_xt

Armani Mania and Armani Code, and the G/F has just bought some for me from Storm, the people who does the weird watches, just because she liked the smell


----------



## Hair Bear

Brut
Old Spice
Denim
Blue Stratos
Cedar Wood
Hi Karate
Tabac

Oh, and best value for money - Wild Stallion - about £5 a gallon from the local corner shop :thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie

Hair Bear said:


> Brut
> Old Spice
> Denim
> Blue Stratos
> Cedar Wood
> Hi Karate
> Tabac
> 
> Oh, and best value for money - Wild Stallion - about £5 a gallon from the local corner shop :thumb:


What are those? They sound dodgy:doublesho


----------



## dinodog

I was wearing diesel to day mostly all down my front and arm after changing fuel filter :lol: :lol: 

Brute
Hi karate
All spice
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hair Bear

MX5Argie said:


> What are those? They sound dodgy:doublesho


Erm, FYI, the 70's are back


----------



## RAJVK

cant beat a bit of Diesel :thumb:


----------



## megaboost

I have quite a few, lots of the Boss ones which always seen to work well, but favourites that haven't been mentioned so far (that I've noticed) are:

Versace - Dreamer
Givenchy - PI (normal and Neo)

I enjoy it when people ask about the smell of the Givenchy and you tell them it's pie  Guaranteed confusion.

I need to stock up again actually, time to hunt out that thread with the bargain links...


----------



## ST dan

my fav's are: very valentino, joop, cool water, armani mania and probaly gucci rush if its still out.


----------



## Rundie

Gary Baldi
Dry Wee


----------



## liamsxa

for anyone who has not tried isseymiyake please do by far the best aftershave around


----------



## riz

blackxs
bvlgari aqua


----------



## MX5Argie

Hair Bear said:


> Erm, FYI, the 70's are back


ohhh well before I was even born 

We must ask Multipla if he still remembers the 20's and 30's :lol: :lol:


----------



## Killahertz

Timmo said:


> had cool water since i was 18! (not the same bottle!) and had the Cerruti for the past few years, just love the fragrence!


I'm also a long time fan of Cool Water. So, i'd heartily recommend trying a sampler of Green Irish Tweed from Creed - they are very similar (particularly when first applied), but the Creed is much more complex, and well worth the investment.



deej said:


> Fragrances are a bit of an obsession of mine (about 40 on the shelf)


Me too, although i'm 'only' running to about 25-30 at the moment, including a few from Creed, Serge Luytens and Bond No.9 - with the latter being well worth the effort seeking out for those that want something different.


----------



## Mark raw

liked Issey miyake but was glad when it eventually got used as was sick of it davidoff echo summer is ok but my fav at mo is an avon one called Pro attraction not expensive and can get body wash deo and afershave for about £10.


----------



## kings..

gucci envi
gucci pour hom
chanel platinum
dkny delicious


----------



## ryanuk

few im into at the moment

versace- dreamer

paco rabanne- 1 million

dior-sport

boss-bottled


----------



## Trist

Any of the Chanel Allure ones for me


----------



## silverback

Amouage silver :argie: light,summery and smells nothing like the chemicals in a bottle armani etc knock out.


----------



## ryanuk

Trist said:


> Any of the Chanel Allure ones for me


want to try some chanel ones soon


----------



## Roy47

Jaguar after shave for me 

One of the guys in work uses ................

Eau de damp dog 

he stinks to high heaven


----------



## Trist

ryanuk said:


> want to try some chanel ones soon


Their fab  Girls in work and customers who walk in always comment on the scent.

Allure Sport seems to be the most popular. The original Allure is lovely and different tho  Get samples and try them out  The new Allure Blanche is nice too, just hard to get.:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

Trist said:


> Their fab  Girls in work and customers who walk in always comment on the scent.
> 
> Allure Sport seems to be the most popular. The original Allure is lovely and different tho  Get samples and try them out  The new Allure Blanche is nice too, just hard to get.:thumb:


thanks for that mate,been watching some reviews on youtube and not a bad word has been said about them!

might have a look at the weekend!


----------



## Trist

ryanuk said:


> thanks for that mate,been watching some reviews on youtube and not a bad word has been said about them!
> 
> might have a look at the weekend!


Lol youtube, do they now do smelly vision? lol 

Nope their brill! Enjoy choosing the right one 

I use the original Allure, but sometimes if I fancy a change, I buy 4 sample bottles of the other Allures on ebay for like £5 :thumb:


----------



## MJT

ryanuk said:


> thanks for that mate,been watching some reviews on youtube and not a bad word has been said about them!
> 
> might have a look at the weekend!


got some allure samples when i bought allure sport and allure blache last week pm me your details and i will send them to you


----------



## Trist

Wot a top man ^^^^ How do you find the blache ones?


----------



## PugIain

Lol this is still going?!


----------



## uruk hai




----------



## MJT

Trist said:


> Wot a top man ^^^^ How do you find the blache ones?


very nice could not decide between that and sport so got both but i think i prefer the editiion blanche debenhams got 150 ml limited edition bottles for £70 considering the 50 ml are £45


----------



## Hair Bear

Holy fwed resurrection Batman :doublesho

Amouage - Epic Man :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

Dean_82 said:


> The best I've tried by far is.....
> 
> Issey Miyake L'Eau D'Issey Homme
> 
> :thumb:


Seconded.

Somehow sums me up in a scent. Wierd but good.

EDIT: just noticed the resurrection :lol:


----------



## JJ_

I have some for work and sone for play 

Work 
Chanel platinum 
ysl 
mont blanc 

Play -
clinique happy
moshcino friends - best scent hands down women comment on this a lot  
this new York one from selfridges 
my fav is marc Jacobs very very nice


----------



## NickP

Issey Miyake - L'eau D'issey


----------



## Shiny

Hair Bear said:


> Hi Karate
> Tabac
> 
> Oh, and best value for money - Wild Stallion - about £5 a gallon from the local corner shop :thumb:


I have some Hai Karate & Tabac in the drawer upstairs my dad gave me when he was clearing out the bathroom. I did have two bottles of Hai Karate but used one as it is great!

Was Wild Stallion from Avon? I have a couple of 70's Avon bottles too iirc.

70's aside, i have found my favourite aftershave (EDT) of all time - Paul Smith's London, only to find it has now been discontinued! I can't get enough of it and the smell lasts for ages.


----------



## details

CK Be
French connection (original)
Jil sander background


----------



## DNZ 21

a few of my faves

Issey Miyake original and summer editions
Eternity - CK
Crave - CK
XS - Paco Rabanne 
1 Million - Paco Rabanne
Polo Sport - Ralph Lauren
Happy - Clinique 
Green Irish Tweed - Creed
Summer Edition - Ted Baker 
Echo - Davidoff
Men(green one) - Paul Smith
Touch - Burberry
Acqua di Gio Men - Armani
Mania - Armani
Armani Eau Pour Homme - Armani
Code - Armani
DKNY Men Eau De Toilette - DKNY
Be Delicious - DKNY
Mugler - Tierry Mugler
BVL - Bvlgari
Beyonde Paradise - Estee Lauder

all nice and fresh smelling for me


----------



## JJ_

details said:


> CK Be
> French connection (original)
> Jil sander background


That Jil Sander is a shout, top bit of perfumery


----------



## Ben_ZS

Thierry Muglar-Angel for men
Chanel Allure Sport
Zegna
Paco One Million
Next-Carbon (this one gets commented on the most and only £7 a bottle from Next)

I've got a shelf full of about 20 plus duplicates from Xmas.


----------



## details

That Jil Sander is a shout, top bit of perfumery 

^^ A man that knows quality

CK be and FC Fragrance are ok worn now and then quite fresh.

Jil sanders background is quite simply in a league of its own! Picked up my first bottle when was some 14yrs old along with some armani (black and gold on bottle/lid) in a duty free shop before flying back from Maliga. Had almost forgoten about it untill recently when someone joged an old memory, so I googled it:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

DKNY,

Michael Kors,

or Jo Malone for me....

:thumb:


----------



## AustCy

Givenchi - Pi
Paco Rabane - The One


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe

im rather addicted to aftershaves,i have 13 currently in use.


----------



## trebor127

Gucci by Gucci for me


----------



## Shiny

Mwaaah!


----------



## littlejack

ive always gone with joop


----------



## johnnyguitar

Tom Ford for me and probably wouldn't use more than one brand at any time either I don't think.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Narciso Rodriguez for me, or Helmut Lang.


----------



## herbie147

Black XS by Paco Rabanne


----------



## Matt.

Paco Rabanne 1 Million, Hugo Boss, the one that looks like Pee. Joop the pink one.


----------



## Sian

abercrombie and fitch fierce!! OH MY GOD best mens aftershave ever love it !


----------



## Hair Bear

bakersgal said:


> abercrombie and fitch fierce!! OH MY GOD best mens aftershave ever love it !


You need to try some of the Amouage range


----------



## ncd

Molton Brown - Black Pepper. The ladies in the office love this stuff :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc

My all time favourite is the now discontinued Monsieur De Givenchi
Also like
Gucci Envy
Givenchy Pi'


I don't wear it that often but usually if I am on a family event or night out with my better half


----------



## Sian

Hair Bear said:


> You need to try some of the Amouage range


its a pain because they only sell fierce in america well i get it off ebay as that the only place i know that does it !


----------



## ryanuk

heres a few of mine.


----------



## Hair Bear

bakersgal said:


> its a pain because they only sell fierce in america well i get it off ebay as that the only place i know that does it !


Dunno what you mean mate? You asking where to get the Amouage stuff?


----------



## Sian

Hair Bear said:


> Dunno what you mean mate? You asking where to get the Amouage stuff?


nah just saying i can only get Fierce from america lol


----------



## Beau Technique

I use ferrari almost every day but love teres de hermes and ultra violet on special occasions.


----------



## matt strike

You boys really like your labels :thumb:

I prefer something a bit more traditional, Truefitt & Hill 1805 or limes for me


----------



## ryanuk

picked up Black XS by Paco Rabanne yesterday,dam it smells nice! can still smell it on me this morning!


----------



## PaulN

I dont know when it started but ive become an aftershave whore!

My fav right now is paco rabanne ultraviolet, but theres a couple of D&G's that i have and like.

I use a cheap next one for work...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## ryanuk

Yeah ultraviolet is very nice also! Got 4 new ones at the weekend lol,can't beat smelling good


----------



## DCR

Tom Ford and D&G The One

Wear them pretty much every day


----------



## robj20

Splash of Brut does me, id rather not smell like a tart. The Truefitt & Hill 1805 is good also, something actually for a man rather than a metro.


----------



## ryanuk

each to there own but i think brut smells like pi$$ lol.


----------



## silverback

robj20 said:


> Splash of Brut does me, id rather not smell like a tart. The Truefitt & Hill 1805 is good also, something actually for a man rather than a metro.


and brut will keep flys and other winged insects away from your area and food.have you tried "VIM" as a talc ?? :lol:


----------



## robj20

I was joking about the Brut, i have a couple of DR Harris aftershaves in my collection cedar and sandlewood being my faveourite.


----------



## HornetSting

Im an Armani whore - He, mania, code (fave is between he and mania. Mania day time, he night time).

The ladies love it (and me).


----------



## silverback

robj20 said:


> I was joking about the Brut, i have a couple of DR Harris aftershaves in my collection cedar and sandlewood being my faveourite.


:lol: no you weren't.just joking


----------



## jonnie5

Normally clean fresh Lacoste Essential and for the evening just purchased yesterday Hugo Boss Bottled Night.


----------



## ryanuk

jonnie5 said:


> Normally clean fresh Lacoste Essential and for the evening just purchased yesterday Hugo Boss Bottled Night.


what do you think to the night mate? i have boss bottled and love it! went to get night at the weekend but ended up buying 3 diff ones.


----------



## jonnie5

ryanuk said:


> what do you think to the night mate? i have boss bottled and love it! went to get night at the weekend but ended up buying 3 diff ones.


Its lush mate. Deffo an evening fragrance. Liked it straight from the moment I tested it on the card in the shop. However when I got back to my car and sprayed some on I thought on noooooo. It smelled totally different from the test card in the shop. Buy the time I got home it had settled down and left me wanting to smell myself every 5-10mns lol The wife like as well so thats a bonus.:thumb:
Deffo spray some on your wrist and go away for 5mns then smell again. Beautiful.........


----------



## ryanuk

jonnie5 said:


> Its lush mate. Deffo an evening fragrance. Liked it straight from the moment I tested it on the card in the shop. However when I got back to my car and sprayed some on I thought on noooooo. It smelled totally different from the test card in the shop. Buy the time I got home it had settled down and left me wanting to smell myself every 5-10mns lol The wife like as well so thats a bonus.:thumb:
> Deffo spray some on your wrist and go away for 5mns then smell again. Beautiful.........


niceone thanks for that mate! think i will have to give it a try


----------



## jonnie5

ryanuk said:


> niceone thanks for that mate! think i will have to give it a try


Aftershave/edt are a personal thing mate. Saying one is better than another is wrong it depends on what each individual likes.

Tinternet
Hugo Boss will launch Boss Bottled Night, a new evening version of 1998′s Boss Bottled fragrance for men. Boss Bottled Night is fronted by actor Ryan Reynolds.

Boss Bottled Night is a woody aromatic fragrance; the notes feature lavender, birch leaves, African violet and lauro amarello wood.

Boots
BOSS BOTTLED. NIGHT. is designed to infuse him with the confidence , making him feel irresistible at night. BOSS BOTTLED. NIGHT. is a more purposeful, edgier, masculine character. BOSS BOTTLED. NIGHT. is designed to infuse him with the confidence , making him feel irresistible at night. BOSS BOTTLED. NIGHT. is more purposeful, edgier, masculine character, and imbues the wearer with a personal magnetism that attracts others. The scent is a combination of energetic, green, aromatic notes, driven by Birch Leaf and Cardamom, in the top and heart of the fragrance, blended with rich woods and powerful musky notes in the base. BOSS BOTTLED. NIGHT. introduces a scent replica of a rich and exotic new wood, louro amarelo. When combined with musky notes and artfully blended with the more volatile heart and top notes, the louro amarelo wood underpins a creation which is unmistakably masculine and inexorably captivating.


----------



## jonnie5

BTW my all time fav's are Givenchy Aquamarine and Aqau Di Gio.


----------



## jonnie5

Just out of interest.........what do people do when they buy a spray bottle like most edt's? Do they spray on face and neck then rub around with hands or do you stray and leave to dry?


----------



## dan89

I like Hugo Boss Element or Givenchy Play :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

jonnie5 said:


> Just out of interest.........what do people do when they buy a spray bottle like most edt's? Do they spray on face and neck then rub around with hands or do you stray and leave to dry?


hi mate,

i spray 2 to 3 sprays on each side of me neck and let to dry,dont rub it around or the smell wont last that long.

can also spray it on your wrists to


----------



## jonnie5

Another thing I'd thought I'd mention is Joop Nightflight..........now I'm not first in the que for looks (but a close second) but this aftersave about 10 years ago when I was 20 got many many ladies asking what it was.


----------



## ryanuk

this is what i have now,added a few more and theres a few more to come 










ryan.


----------



## jonnie5

Asocd


----------



## ryanuk

jonnie5 said:


> Asocd


?? lol


----------



## jonnie5

Aftershave OCD lol


----------



## ryanuk

jonnie5 said:


> Aftershave OCD lol


oh haha yeah your right there mate!!! its got the girlfriend moaning at me anyways lol!


----------



## jenks

Mine at the moment are

Original Aramis
Davidoff cool water deep
Ralph Lauren Polo explorer
Chanel Allure Homme
Ralph Lauren Safari
Aramis Life
Ralph Lauren Polo Blue
Diesel Zero Plus
Next signature.

Original Aramis my all time favorite. Always had some for the last 20 years or so!


----------



## seantomtom

paul smith for me


----------



## ryanuk

also got me givenchy pi and la male today


----------

